

SolarMod: New Gadget for backpackers and hikers - solarmod
http://50000mah.com

======
solarmod
Solar next-generation chargers for tablets, smartphones, and other mobile
gadgets. 3 in 1: Solar Charger + 50000mAh Power Bank + Camping lights.

